# Jobs With Reptiles



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I Am In My Last Year At School Now And Would Love To Work With Reptiles And Other Animals But I Havn't A Clue What To Do Once I Leave School So I Was Wondering As Some Of You Do Work With Animals How Do I Go About This Carrer Option


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am also thinking about this though I am not as close to finishing school-decided I would probably go down the vet route and then see if I could specialise in exotics...
Hope this helps
Ben


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are only a few options really!
Pet Shops - either open one yourself or work for one
Proffesional Breeder
Work in a Zoo - usually requires some experience and a degree in Zooligy
Herp Vet - Needs a degree also
Herp Vet Nurse - Easier degree than a vet
The degrees require at least AAB usually but you can probably get in with a bit less at A lvl!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I watched a program once about the nations favourite jobs and some guy went and worked for a day in all these different jobs, one was a zoo keeper, the people at the zoo said that you would need a degree or an NVQ in animal management, which is much easier and quicker to get than a degree, he also said the average wage for a zoo keeper is about £15,000 which isnt alot.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Only problem with most herp jobs is that the pay is terrible. I couldn't start a pet shop as I wouldn't let anyone buy my stock!
Ben


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

well i never wanted to do anything when i left school apart from earn money,bad mistake because now i just go from job to job(not all bad,meet people,get money i need to get by)but the jobs are dead end...but now id love to work with reptiles so im planning on going down the home study course route to begin with and maybe try get a part time job or even voluntary work in a rep shop...dont kno if the home study thing is best for you though as u only leaving school so alot more options for you....but even for extra study have a look at the compass website Compass Education and Training on the keeping exotics and herpetology courses


----------



## SnakeMadJack (Sep 13, 2007)

*Reptile Courses*

If you want to do any reptile courses you could also try the Exotic Animal Care College (EACC). They do distance learning reptile courses and have recently opened a website.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Jack your link is broken so I'll add the fixed link here:

Exotic Animal Care College - Home


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

I Would Love To Open My Own Rep Shop But I Suppose You Got To Get Past The Selling Your Stock Thing First I Am Going To Applie To A Few Rep Shops Near Me For Some Work Experience And Have A Talk To Some Women At School About Careers So I Guess She Might Help Aswell Ohh And Thanks For All Your Suggestions. I Dont Know If I Could Be A Vet All The Sick Animals And Such.


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

setting up a shop requires alot of up front money and a liscence. as does becomming a breeder (not sure if you need a liscence to do that tho) these can be obtained through your local council.
my understanding is that people who devote their lives to working with animals often dont make much money but do it for the love of their job. generally speaking i think if your intention is to get rich, you probably wont get it in the reptile world, there are some exceptions of course.
also they key to success in this sort of industry is knowledge, as you will find most reputable breeders know a hell of a lot about the animals they keep and specialise in a particular species.


----------

